# non ho mica mangiato la polenta con te



## Italic

Buongiorno.

Ho trovato su un dizionario il proverbio "non ho mica mangiato la polenta con te" che, secondo gli autori, significherebbe "noi non siamo amici stretti e per questa ragione dovresti trattarmi un po' piu' cortesemente". E' vero? E' un proverbio comune?

Ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se l'hai trovato su un dizionario, non vedo perchè non dovresti fidarti 
Quanto al fatto che sia comune, direi di no visto che nonostante la mia provenienza non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Italic

Non mi fido perche' gli autori del dizionario sono russi, ossia non italiani.


----------



## Necsus

A occhio direi che è una variante 'personalizzata' di un modo di dire colloquiale che credo sia abbastanza diffuso: "non abbiamo (mica) mai mangiato insieme". In rete puoi trovare anche altri esempi d'uso in cui vengono aggiunte le pietanze più disparate (CLIC). Il significato è quello dato, comunque.


----------



## Sempervirens

Italic said:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Ho trovato su un dizionario il proverbio "non ho mica mangiato la polenta con te" che, secondo gli autori, significherebbe "noi non siamo amici stretti e per questa ragione dovresti trattarmi un po' piu' cortesemente". E' vero? E' un proverbio comune?
> 
> Ringrazio in anticipo.



Ciao! Direi che la frase che citi è un po' come la parafrasi di compagno.


----------



## longplay

Potrbbe significare "non hai nessuna confidenza con me, quindi non dire (fare) certe cose", come quando si dice "aoh ! non abbiamo mica mangiato nello stesso
piatto !" Ciao.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Posso confermare che dalle mie parti l'espressione citata (con la relativa polenta) è proprio quella che qualcuno della mia generazione direbbe in casi del tipo:
- Guarda tè (accento grace, naturalmente), entro in negozio e mi fa "Cosa vuoi?". Capisci? Mi da del tu! Ma non abbiamo mic(c)a mai mangiato la polenta insieme.
Aggiungo che i più giovani con tutta probabilità non la conoscono.
GS
PS Anche "micca" e altre chicche sono tipiche della nostra parlata.


----------



## francisgranada

Invece, i giovani di oggi (futuri anziani) diranno piuttosto "non abbiamo mica mai mangiato l'hamburger insieme" ...



Italic said:


> ... E' un proverbio comune? ...


Pare che sia anche internazionale (anche se non necessariamente con la polenta). P.e. dalle mie parti si dice circa "non abbiamo mangiato dallo stesso piatto".


----------



## longplay

"lo stesso piatto" è abbastanza comune, specie a Roma (post 6), ma non solo. Ciao.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Polenta, pasta e fagioli (a Venezia), pasta e ceci a parte ...mi pare che la frase idiomatica sia "NON ABBIAMO MAI MANGIATO [la pietanza] INSIEME". Se dovessi rimproverare al mio interlocutore l'eccessiva confidenza ...
- direi: "Vecchio, io e te non abbiamo mai mangiato pasta e fagioli insieme!" ...
- *NON DIREI*: "Vecchio, non ho mai mangiato pasta e fagioli con te!"


----------



## aefrizzo

Dalle mie parti, once upon a time: "Ché, abbiamo fatto il militare assieme?"
Non ricordo però l'equivalente femminile.


----------



## pizzi

In Salento ho sentito: _prima di definirci amici, dobbiamo mangiare un tomolo di sale assieme_.
Il senso è: prima di definirci amici, dobbiamo condividere molte cose da rendere sapide con una quantità definita di "sale", un pizzico alla volta (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/tomolo/); deve quindi passare molto tempo per una vera conoscenza.


----------



## Blackman

Dalle mie parti si usa invece _non abbiamo mica fatto le scuole assieme_.


aefrizzo said:


> Dalle mie parti, once upon a time: "Ché, abbiamo fatto il militare assieme?"
> Non ricordo però l'equivalente femminile.


----------



## longplay

Credo che gli elementi più importanti di queste espressioni siano "mangiare" e "assieme (o nello stesso piatto)". Il "cosa" e il "come" diventano secondari, 
rispetto al significato (di remote origini) del 'fare pace' 'essere amici e/o alleati' 'aver fiducia (nessun veleno nel cibo'. Ciao (ahò... siamo nello stesso forum,
niente scherzi!).


----------



## francisgranada

Io interpreto questo modo di dire piuttosto nel senso che una volta si mangiava (soprattutto nelle famiglie povere) infatti da un solo piatto. E quindi non "abbiamo mangiato assieme [dallo stesso piatto]" significa che non sei né un mio parente stretto neppure un mio amico dall'infanzia ... A un ospite o ad una persona di diverso rango sociale, il cibo lo servivano sicuramente separatamente e in un altro piatto ...  Insomma, secondo me, non tanto la fiducia che piuttosto la "vicinanza" (che permette un comportamento più diretto e meno formale) è quella che viene sottolineata.

La _polenta (_anche_ pasta, fagioli, pane ...) _simboleggia storicamente il piatto quottidiano dei poveri, quindi figuratamente anche la immediatezza, comportamento non formale. Credo che non si dica da nessuna parte che p.e. "non abbiamo mai mangiato insieme_ il cordon bleu_" .


----------



## longplay

Per essere precisi bisognerebbe rivolgersi a un antropologo culturale. Tra l'altro mi sembra che (non so bene quando e dove) per le donne fosse un privilegio
attingere il cibo e le bevande dagli stessi recipienti usati dagli uomini. Hai presente che i leoni maschi tendono a mangiare per primi la preda, anche se sono
le femmine a catturarla e abbatterla ? Rango e privilegio! Ciao, francis!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, LP. Per quanto riguarda i leoni, temo che ci sia anche una spiegazione più prosaica: i maschi sono più grandi e più forti delle femmine ...


----------



## longplay

Scusa, non vorrei aprire una discussione zoo-antropo-logica: se tre femmine di leone si coalizzassero, per il maschio di turno sarebbero dolori ! Però, per
qualche misterioso motivo, le femmine non lo fanno (generalmente): questione di "leadership" del branco, credo. Ciao.


----------



## VogaVenessian

francisgranada said:


> ...  Insomma, secondo me, non tanto la fiducia; *è *piuttosto la "vicinanza" (che permette un comportamento più diretto e meno formale) *che* viene sottolineata.
> 
> La _polenta (_anche_ pasta, fagioli, pane ...) ..._


Concordo con te che è la VICINANZA/ CONFIDENZA a essere sottolineata.
Guarda che la pietanza è PASTA *E* FAGIOLI, non "la pasta" o "i fagioli". Non è un dettaglio ma - secondo me - indica la caratteristica della pietanza da chiamare in causa: 1) pietanze povere 2) pietanze che danno facilmente luogo a conseguenze "un po' imbarazzanti", tali che difficilmente accetta chi non è con te in piena familiarità.


----------



## Blackman

Bravo Francis, hai colto nel segno più di tanti madrelingua. Infatti questa espressione variabile si riferisce alla _confidenza_. Si usa quando qualcuno si prende delle libertà che non si gli sono mai state concesse, una _vicinanza_ che non ha motivo d'essere in esperienze passate (come aver, appunto, frequentato le stesse scuole o aver mangiato insieme).


francisgranada said:


> Io interpreto questo modo di dire piuttosto nel senso che una volta si mangiava (soprattutto nelle famiglie povere) infatti da un solo piatto. E quindi non "abbiamo mangiato assieme [dallo stesso piatto]" significa che non sei né un mio parente stretto neppure un mio amico dall'infanzia ... A un ospite o ad una persona di diverso rango sociale, il cibo lo servivano sicuramente separatamente e in un altro piatto ... Insomma, secondo me, non tanto la fiducia che piuttosto la "vicinanza" (che permette un comportamento più diretto e meno formale) è quella che viene sottolineata.
> 
> La _polenta (_anche_ pasta, fagioli, pane ...) _simboleggia storicamente il piatto quottidiano dei poveri, quindi figuratamente anche la immediatezza, comportamento non formale. Credo che non si dica da nessuna parte che p.e. "non abbiamo mai mangiato insieme_ il cordon bleu_" .


----------



## longplay

Mi dispiace, blackman, ma credo proprio che il "mangiare insieme" "l' offerta del cibo" siano riti ancestrali. Che poi il significato sia oggi limitato a "confidenza" non
saprei: attorno a un piatto di "pasta con le sarde" si può anche negoziare un' alleanza o un' azione (magari di mafia). Ciao.


----------



## Blackman

Saranno pure ancestrali, ma pare che la tua interpretazioni sia condivisa solo da te, almeno in questo thread. 


longplay said:


> Mi dispiace, blackman, ma credo proprio che il "mangiare insieme" "l' offerta del cibo" siano riti ancestrali. Che poi il significato sia oggi limitato a "confidenza" non
> saprei: attorno a un piatto di "pasta con le sarde" si può anche negoziare un' alleanza o un' azione (magari di mafia). Ciao.


----------



## longplay

Il mondo è bello perché è vario, ma basterebbe un pizzico... per capirne di più (magari davanti a un bel piatto di pesce, anticipato da vero pane "frattau"). Ciao !
(come mi piacerebbe essere in Sardegna, adesso...magari dalle parti di su Gologone!)


----------



## francisgranada

Blackman said:


> Bravo Francis ...


Grazie .


longplay said:


> ...  saprei: attorno a un piatto di "pasta con le sarde" si può anche negoziare un' alleanza o un' azione (magari di mafia) ...


Naturalmente, ma questo non contraddice a quello che stiamo dicendo. Il fatto che "non abbiamo mangiato insieme ..." (nel passato) non significa che non possiamo mangiar insieme mai più, e neanche significa che non possiamo eventualmente diventare amici stretti (nel caso di mafia forse meglio di no ... ).


----------

